# Now Select Pro vs Pilot...



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

What's the difference?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

$30


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know enough about the Select Pro, but just going from their site, the main things I'd pay attention to seem to be the flipit straps on the Pilot, Hanger 1.0 (Select Pro) v. Hanger 2.0 (Pilot). 

I have ridden Pilots, but not SP.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If at all possible, try putting one of your boots into a Pilot before buying. Depending on the boot's toe profile, the toe strap tends to slip off easily.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Donutz said:


> If at all possible, try putting one of your boots into a Pilot before buying. Depending on the boot's toe profile, the toe strap tends to slip off easily.


Yep, great advice. Had some of this issue with my Pilots. Jones Apollos worked just fine though.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Pilot will be a hair stiffer, 6vs7, you get all three bushing options with the Select Pro's. Select Pro has the new 3D toe strap for this year. I've seen Select Pro's in the park more than Pilots.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Well the Select Pro has some upgrades since last one and comes with a extra lo-back as always.
For this year they also Yes collab(both owned by Niedecker group) and its in pink with the Uninc pig.
Did I mention it comes in PINK!


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Stigs said:


> I don't know enough about the Select Pro, but just going from their site, the main things I'd pay attention to seem to be the flipit straps on the Pilot, Hanger 1.0 (Select Pro) v. Hanger 2.0 (Pilot).
> 
> I have ridden Pilots, but not SP.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Select Pro has Hanger 3.0 for this season as it says in the description.

Skate-Tech
Flushcup Technology
Highcup Compatibility
NEW! Hanger 3.0 is Nylon with 30% Glass Fiber
Hyperfuse II Straps
PA66-GF buckle levers
Canted 2.0 footpillow
Hinge Connector
NEW! 3D pro-grip toe strap
NEW! NOW tool-less adjuster straps
NEW! Freestyle Highback
Post is Nylon with 50% Glass Fiber*
NEW! Combo Mounting Disc 4x4 - Channel
Bushings available in Hard (55 shore), Medium (45 shore) and Soft (40 shore)
NEW! Ladders
Lifetime warranty program
Freestyle/Park/Jib
Does say Hanger 1.0 here.








Compare Bindings | NOW Bindings


Select multiple bindings to compare features.




www.now-snowboarding.com


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Woah, hanger 3.0 with glass has my interest. Is it still the hanger 1.0 frame though or did the form factor also change?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Im so getting these








Select Pro x YES. 21/22







www.now-snowboarding.com


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

If you have issues with the straps you can easily with very minor modification put Burton hammock straps on NOW bindings. I swapped some hammock straps off a pair of cartels and onto my NOW Drives and they are awesome.


----------



## snowcepts (Oct 10, 2021)

unsuspected said:


> Im so getting these


Got a set of pinksies but haven't been able to ride them yet!



GregT943 said:


> If you have issues with the straps


This year Now seems to have upgraded the toe straps? The _2021/222 Select Pro_ straps seem completely fine for all makes/fits of Vans and ThirtyTwo's we had in the shop. Since I prefer laced boots, I didn't toy with every boa on the shelf. Not sure about Adidas and Burton fitments, but with adidas leaving the boots market they're a bit less relevant. So our guys have some baseline data on the straps and how they line up with various boots.

No issues so far, but your Drives+Burton straps are probably in their own class. 
But that/your setup is asking a lot out of normal folks.



Paxford said:


> hanger 3.0 with glass has my interest


The new hangar 3.0 is unproven but solid/stiff feeling in the base chassis right up to the highback. The highback feels a hair softer than pilot but is higher like the drive and is more freestyle/park inspired. For _select pro_ with 30% glass, i'd say the core hangar is between pilot and drive stiffness. In this model, they mostly want you to play with flex in the back and bushings. I plan to start the season with medium bushings on the inside of each binding and hard ones out the out. 

A medium heel is just perfect fit for 8-9.5 in most boots, even 10s. You would need a definitive 10.5 boot for Large size. The 3.0 hangar is wider in the heel and the contact points are like 2mm wider and a cm longer to pronounce that skate-tech contact transfer even more than H2 or H1.

So it seems hangar 3.0 is trying to go even more all-in with their tech, spreading out that transfer contact for even more "torque". This leaves things up to the backplate (highback, noback, whatever) and bushings. More than enough stiffness and customizability for my use cases, which are twofold: teaching kids (flex, no park, morning conditions), and late day/night degen conditions (ice coast, mostly on-piste aggressive bombing/carving before the beers).


----------

